# Would you buy a 5 Port USB Charger



## gertvanjoe (13/10/15)

I now these days most guys work directly with chargers for their 18650's and all. Just curious if there is a market for such a thing


----------



## GadgetFreak (14/10/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> I now these days most guys work directly with chargers for their 18650's and all. Just curious if there is a market for such a thing


Do you mean 5 USB ports connected to 1 USB port on a PC or laptop?
If this is the case then the USB port will not able to supply enough amps to 5 ports at the same time.


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/10/15)

usb charger with 5 ports each handling 2A

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lushen (14/10/15)

I would definitely buy one.
I have a 4 port USB charger and need one more for all my devices and gadgets that need to be charged every day.


----------



## GadgetFreak (14/10/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> usb charger with 5 ports each handling 2A
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


Yes that makes sense. So you would plug this in via the mains?
I have only seen a plug with up to 2 ports. Yes this can be very convenient and I would buy one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/10/15)

straight in the mains by means of a cable

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

